# 2008 Orca Blue Color: help



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

From all the pictures I can find around, it looks like there are 2 different blue colors for the Orca.

One is a bright Intense Blue (like the 2009 Onix TDA Blue), which I really like. (like this icon :sad: )

The other one is a much lighter/pale blue, as seen on the 2008 Made-To-order Orbea site for the 2008 Orca. (Like this icon :thumbsup: ). And I really dislike this color.

Are there really different blue colors available?

Or is it just dependent on the lighting/camera?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

The color you like is the 2009 model color, the lighter one is the older color.
Here is mine in the color you are talking about.


----------



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you know if I order a new bike today from an Orbea dealer, which would have to be ordered from the Orbea US wharehouse, which color would it come?

Are all the bikes already with the darker color?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes if you order the 09 ORCA models. This is team type one color.


----------

